# Uberx tip suggestion...



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

Put a small sign visible to passengers...

base rate $ 0.00
Per minute rate $ 0.15
Per mile $ 0.90

Driver Fees charged by uber $1.65 booking fee
+ 25% of total fare or approximately 36% of fare total.

Additional fees charged by uber directly to passenger: See upfront pricing.

okay I'm bored at work and kinda started my weekend a bit early.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Uber customers don't care about you or your car. You are a commodity to them, not a person or a vehicle.


----------

